# My new hens



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

I am so pleased with them..

They where only kept in here for about 2 hours why we finished up the run


















I won't post all the pics but they are certainly enjoying the big run


----------



## serpentseye (Feb 20, 2010)

wow! poultry palace


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow thats brilliant ,my other half wants chickens, i dont know much about them, i do like yours are they a certain type, i love the cream and brown one, can you tell me abit about them,


----------



## Blacklikesunday (Mar 27, 2010)

That looks great


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

colliemerles said:


> wow thats brilliant ,my other half wants chickens, i dont know much about them, i do like yours are they a certain type, i love the cream and brown one, can you tell me abit about them,


I have pmed you...


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

how much did it cost you to build that and what are the sizes?

we were thinking of doing a 10x4ish run for ours rather than letting them have the run of the garden but I'm not sure whether it's worth it rather than having one made up. I do like a project though...

oh, and lovely mix of hens there!


----------



## chickenrun (Jan 31, 2010)

i made a 8ft by 6ft by 6ft run.... for the wood 2by2, chicken wire and screws bolts etc it cost about £90 if thats any help.


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

chickenrun said:


> i made a 8ft by 6ft by 6ft run.... for the wood 2by2, chicken wire and screws bolts etc it cost about £90 if thats any help.


That's brilliant thanks 
How sturdy would you say it is with 2x2s? The OH seems to think we need to make it out of thicker wood.
Then again you should see the rabbit run we built, it's practically bomb proof - he likes to go a bit overboard


----------



## chickenrun (Jan 31, 2010)

its strudy i will take a picture of it and put it on here tomorrow for you to look at.... i built my chicken coop and duck house aswell but getting rid of my chickens so i can put manderins ducks init as i just want ducks getting all new breeding stock ready for next years breeding season.


----------



## chickenrun (Jan 31, 2010)

Their you go BattleKat


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

BattleKat said:


> Thanks


Hi sorry I have not got back to you, all in all it cost us £160the chicken wire was the most expensive part because we needed it to be tall, it is 7ft high and is 16ft by 8ft it is all chicken wired underground as well as we do have foxes around, It could be done for so much cheaper,. :thumbup:


----------



## SpanishWaterDog&Reptiles! (Jun 20, 2010)

Beautiful hens, great pictures.


----------

